# Need an opinion on shirtcity.com



## some_art_guy (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm currently still making a decision on which fulfillment service I wish to use; but recently came across the site www.shirtcity.com and was wondering if anyone here has used it or know of it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Never heard of it, but the service offering looks similar to spreadshirt.com, which is more widely known and seems to have more options.

They don't have any contact information on the site (not a good sign), but it looks like they are based out of Germany (which might prove a problem for US based sales).


----------



## some_art_guy (Jul 25, 2006)

Gotcha!


----------

